# Exception in FL Code for cold water only from hand-washing facilities.



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

*607.1 Where required.* In occupied structures, hot water shall be supplied to all plumbing fixtures and equipment utilized for bathing, washing, culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance. *

Exception:* In nonresidential occupancies, hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for bathing and washing purposes.The delivery of cold water only shall be permitted to be delivered from all hand-washing facilities except where hot water is required by law. 

What are some examples where hot water would be required by law on hand-washing facilities? 


What department do they refer to when the say required by law?

Health Department?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Any place in the medical service- hospitals, doctor offices etc.

Yes


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Any place in the medical service- hospitals, doctor offices etc.
> 
> Yes


 Food Service as well on the Left Coast.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Food Service as well on the Left Coast.


High temp hot water here for food preparation and commercial dishwashers.

Tempered water for washing hands..


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Tempered water is required for some eye wash stations as well


----------

